# Bring on the river salmon!



## ausable_steelhead

Trout King said:


> Eggs....don't ask me what was done with the carcasses, my old neighbor wanted as many salmon as I could get him that year. That was a day my best friend and I will remember forever. Probably the most salmon landed in a day I will ever see again considering we released probably 40 more or so that day and we quit a little after noon because we had enough. Gotta love the suicide runs when you know it's time.


Yup, nothing is even close to skein or bags for pure numbers of biting salmon. They've resulted in many, many piles of river skunks over the years. Pier fish too. Hooking 15-20 kings apiece is very doable. Won't do that everywhere, but it's attainable in a lot of places.


----------



## BDuff1234

I have to tag with you guys sometime. I have never had a day like that before. Granted, I've only been at it 2 or 3 years, but it would be nice to see how the pros do it sometime.


----------



## FishKilla419

lostontheice said:


> Running lil low fish..you may need to visit the cleaning station soon..


I was just there. Lol


----------



## FishKilla419

I swear it works better after its frozen for a year.


----------



## MoJoRisin'

I'll be visiting my favorite cleaning station in 2 weeks to get my yearly allocation!:coolgleam:evilsmile:shhh:


----------



## MoJoRisin'

View attachment 223320


----------



## MoJoRisin'

View attachment 223322
View attachment 223323


----------



## pdp3

Mr Burgundy said:


> Tied these up today, got the itch. Can't wait for Sept and oct




Hey it's paul you make these would like too grab a few!! $


----------



## toto

riverbob said:


> I still don't see any copper (gold) spinner blades, (that's my go to color when coho come ) good luck go gitum


I like black best of coho's, don't know why they like black so much, but they just need to kill it when they see it.


----------



## Trout King

toto said:


> I like black best of coho's, don't know why they like black so much, but they just need to kill it when they see it.


Kings and steel too.


----------



## Old Whaler

FishKilla419 said:


> I'm almost ready. Lol


What's your curing method? How do you get that great color?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Uv fish egg cure. He turned me onto it last year. Worked pretty good


----------



## FishKilla419

Old Whaler said:


> What's your curing method? How do you get that great color?


----------



## tjpm

Took the canoe from Tippy to High Bridge Friday. Caught and released a bunch of smallmouths. Saw a couple large dark flashes in a hole or two as we passed over. Should be some interesting chatter on the Manistee soon...............


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I have a bad feeling it's gonna be a late run this year. Water is way to warm and all the rivers are fairly low. Boy do I hope I'm wrong cause I'm leaving next week for the west side. Gl all

Burgundy


----------



## JungleGeorge

Saw a king nosed up to a creek between high bridge and tippy back in July


----------



## SteelieArm14

There will be fish for Labor Day...there always is just gotta know where to find em.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I heard the DNR will be closing the rivers so the salmon can spawn successfully this year. Sorry guys.


----------



## SteelieArm14

I heard the same. Oh well there is always next year I guess.....


----------



## Robert Holmes

I am going steelhead fishing the salmon are a bonus.


----------



## tjpm

Headed up to Wellston this morning. What the heck. It's better than sitting around the house. Weather this past week may have pushed a few fish inland.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Going to be doing up some spawn for tonight just in case I see a hint of a salmon.


----------



## tjpm

Stayed in Wellston the past three days. Couple of salmon in the Little M, couple at Tippy. Not enough activity to pursue. So we fished above Red Bridge, a few creeks, and the Pine. Probably caught twenty small trout between the two of us. Didn't set the world on fire but any day in Wellston is better than the best day down state. All fish came on hardware. Small Rapalas and micro spinners.


----------



## pdp3

When u going up


----------



## tjpm

Already been there and back.


----------



## Robert Holmes

tying spawn bags tonight for a possible early am trip


----------



## wdf73

Good luck Robert. Let us know how you do.


----------



## stickbow shooter

There are some in the river but people are bitching because the DNR are poisoning the river right now for lamphry And it's supposed to be killing a lot of fish. It was on 9&10 news tonight.


----------



## Trout King

stickbow shooter said:


> There are some in the river but people are bitching because of the DNR are poisoning the river right now. And it's supposed to be killing a lot of fish. It was on 9&10 news tonight.


"And herrrrrre we GO!"- Mike Goldberg.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

stickbow shooter said:


> There are some in the river but people are bitching because the DNR are poisoning the river right now for lamphry And it's supposed to be killing a lot of fish. It was on 9&10 news tonight.


 Are u talking about the big man river


----------



## stickbow shooter

Mr Burgundy said:


> Are u talking about the big man river


Yes, they said it was at or below Tippy.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Not only will it kill the salmon but it takes two to three weeks to get out of the system before any numbers of fish show up again.


----------



## Sparky23

HAHA briiiliant, busiest weekend of the year lets go kill off some fish and make the rest not bite. GREAT plan. Have fun on the BEtsie and Pm, they will now have all the big M traffic


----------



## nichola8

Well the state wanted to lower the chinook planting, looks like the US Fish and Game timed the poison perfectly.


----------



## thegospelisgood

how long does that junk last?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

The few people I talked to about it said it can take up to a couple weeks before it's completely washed out. Not sure how spot on that is, just what people in that area told me


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Fished a nw area this past week. Started out on Wed with 8 kings (all small males) and followed up with 7 more on thurs. Got "wind" that the lake flipped and spent the rest of my week on the piers. Ended up catching a good number of fish. All hos except for 2 kings. All fish came on various colors of spoons and most came on the spinners I tied (see previous posts). Lots of fun in the great out doors. I'm done with the west side for the year as the daily grind starts again. I may get out a few times for the hos in the grand. Gl all and tight lines 

Burgundy


----------



## thegospelisgood

All was quiet today at the dam. Water was still a touch warm and pretty low.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well u guys talked me into it. More spinner colors


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Will be doing more tonight and tomorrow. Will post with new colors


----------



## riverbob

Still no copper.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Few more


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Mr Burgundy said:


> Few more


That black and red should be a strait coho killer!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Gonna do some more today if I get time.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

2 new color schemes


----------



## koditten

Honest question:

The 3/8" between shank and barb on hook rule does not apply to spinners correct? 

I don't know what that distance is in your pic, but it looks bigger than 3/8".

Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## eye-sore

3\8 applies to ALL LURES. I caught two jigging raps this weekend in the same hole. Some people just dont care


----------



## koditten

Thank you.

The fishing guide I'm sure has that info, but i didn't take the time to look it up.


----------



## wdf73

1) Streams where it shall be unlawful to use other than one single-pointed un-weighted hook 
measuring 3/8-inch or less from point to shank:
County Stream
Allegan Swan Creek (from the mouth upstream to the 
dam at 118th Avenue)
Benzie Platte River
Berrien Townsend Creek (T6S, R17W, S19 and the 
mouth area of Lake Chapin, to a point 100 
yards below the Townsend Creek mouth into 
Lake Chapin)
Charlevoix Boyne River (from mouth upstream to dam in 
T32N, R5W, S5)
Emmet Bear River (from mouth upstream to Lake 
Street Dam T34N, R5W, S6)
Van Buren South Branch Black River and all tributaries 
upstream of Breedsville (Mill Street).
2) For the purpose of this section, an artificial lure is defined as a body bait, plug, spinner, or spoon. 
An artificial lure is not a device primarily constructed of lead. From August 1 through November 
15, inclusive, terminal fishing gear is restricted to single-pointed, un-weighted hooks, measuring 
½-inch or less from point to shank or treble hooks measuring ⅜-inch or less from point to shank 
only when attached to an artificial lure on the following waters:
a. Benzie County: all waters of the Betsie River.
b. Manistee County: all waters of Bear Creek, all waters of the Betsie River, and the 
Manistee River from Tippy Dam downstream to Railroad Bridge below M-55 (T21N, 
R16W, S6).
c. Mason County: the Big Sable River (from mouth upstream to Hamlin Lake Dam


----------



## Mr Burgundy

koditten said:


> Honest question:
> 
> The 3/8" between shank and barb on hook rule does not apply to spinners correct?
> 
> I don't know what that distance is in your pic, but it looks bigger than 3/8".
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks


When I first tied those up they were intended for the grand. However I never took into thought about gap restrictions. I just threw a tape on them and it's really close. Tnks for the heads up, that would have been a rough conversation with the comp.

Burgundy


----------



## koditten

Cool!

This is what the site is about. Helping others out.


----------



## jatc

Mr Burgundy said:


> When I first tied those up they were intended for the grand. However I never took into thought about gap restrictions. I just threw a tape on them and it's really close. Tnks for the heads up, that would have been a rough conversation with the comp.
> 
> Burgundy


Why? Those are completely legal. I read barely 5/16" in that picture.


----------



## droptine989

Closer to 3/16


----------



## koditten

I wonder if CO's are issued micrometers now?


----------



## droptine989

Either that or a normal tape measure....


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Few new ones


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Last ones for the day


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Thought I would share, here's the new yak. Maiden voyage will be on some local Lake tomorrow


----------



## brian0013

Man looks like the measurement starts at 10 15/16 not 11 that would over if they go from the middle of the shank, could b the camera angle lol . New to river fishing and I've taken a shine.lots of regs I have to make sure I check each rivers for I go


----------



## reelnsteel

When you fish spinners for salmon do you cast across the river and reel back or down river and reel back?


----------

